# 36 Gallon Bowfront



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

I had just purchased a 36 bowfront, I am cyclying as we speak, I am using my Penguin 350 & Lace rock from my 55 that has been already established and starter fish  My question is I REALLY want to make this tank an african cichlid tank, I will be upgrading the filtration to a Eheim classic 2217 & am purchasing more lace rock, How many cichlids can I place in this tank or is the tank too small?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

This thank is borderline too small... length wise. There are some species that you could make work though.


----------



## PromptCritical (Feb 19, 2009)

> There are some species that you could make work though.


 Please, such as??

I'll watch this one as I have been gifted a 40 gallon corner tank (24" radius).


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a pretty tough tank for any fish from Lake Malawi. You could probably get away with a single species tank of Yellow labs or Ps. saulosi or Ps. demasoni...but not everyone can appreciate the attractiveness of a single species tank right away - I know it took me a while.

It would make an excellent shellie tank if you're willing to go Tanganyikan.

Check this out if you haven't already. a 29 gallon has a pretty similar footprint to your tank.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I would agree, you probably want to go with tangs... some smaller fish, like shellies would be fun.... I have some Neolamprologus brichardi... I think those would probably work.. but they have been known to be pretty agressive once they spawn. Altolamprologus Compressiceps is a cool fish too..

Are you looking for colorful fish? Cool shaped fish? Active fish?

Hopefully one of the experts will chime in....


----------



## Xavi (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a 36g bf. I have calvus, similis & some danios.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i think 1 or two males and 3 to 6 female saulosi's could work
how long is this tank?
and that way you get blue black males, and yellow females


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

you could have at least 12 saulosi in there, maybe 3-4 males and the rest females. Check out the 2006 tanks of the month, one is a beautiful saulosi species tank.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

kodyboy said:


> you could have at least 12 saulosi in there, maybe 3-4 males and the rest females. Check out the 2006 tanks of the month, one is a beautiful saulosi species tank.


thankj tank is asome and that;s what i'm using as my guild line for mine!


----------

